# Scheduling recordings automatically based on an externally generated list



## raffishtenant (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi all...I'm looking for a specific feature that I haven't found in popular desktop tools like kmttg, cTivo, pyTivo, etc. What I'd like to do is schedule recordings automatically based on an externally generated list. Right now I have this list in date/time/channel/program-length format, as based on listings from schedulesdirect.org, but I could presumably also generate it directly from the TiVo listings themselves.

I'm assuming that there is some sort of API or SDK for this, and that this is how the above tools provide their recording features, but I haven't been able to find out much about it. For instance, the APIs discussed at tivo.api-docs.io support schedule access but don't allow me to actually set a recording. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------

